# 3 Sophisticated Blues Licks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Played over a C7 to F7 to C7 groove.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Very slick website with notation and tablature together. Forget the rest, Renman's the best!


----------

